# Sentry, Baymule’s Livestock Guard Dog



## Baymule

We have two Great Pyrenees, Paris and Trip. Paris is 10 and Trip will be 5 in November. Now is a good time to introduce and train a new puppy. I have been wanting an Anatolian. I was on a Facebook Sheep and goat group when I saw a post for a very Anatolian looking puppy. I kept going back to that post, looking at that puppy. Finally I contacted the lady.

The puppy is 4 months old. His mom is Anatolian, his dad is Great Pyrenees and Akbash. He has been raised with Sheep and goats, horses, chickens and a pig.

We drove to Kaufman, only an hour away on Wednesday and got him.

The ride home. Look at that sweet face!







Introducing a wether.







I put the puppy in a pen for the night. Next morning, he was out, still in the Sheep lot, but not in his pen. I went to work, finding his escape holes and covering them up. Much of our pens are constructed out of cow panels, they have 6” holes and the puppy can squeeze through them. I got his pen secured. He is in the barn, with Sheep on 3 sides.







The reason for penning him up, he is a puppy. When a puppy plays with littermates and the play gets too rough, the other pup will cry out, Yelp or whine. This is the signal “It hurts! Stop”. The puppy then knows to stop playing. But if a puppy is playing with a lamb and bites it, the lamb runs in terror-silently or saying BAA BAA! Since the puppy doesn’t speak terrified lamb, and the lamb doesn’t speak roughed up littermate, it is game on! The puppy then learns to chase and bite the sheep or whatever animals it is with. It takes time to teach proper behavior.

So, what to name him? He was in the lamb pen, exhibiting proper behavior. Keeping a respectful distance, alert, watching his lambs. It came to me, Sentry.







Today we introduced Sentry to Trip and Carson. Carson was all about greeting a new friend!





Trip was reserved, not antagonistic, which was a good thing. Sentry jumped up on Trip, Trip turned his head away. Sentry jumped on the other side, Trip turned his the other way. We stood outside the pasture, watching. What an affront on Trip’s dignity.






Finally Trip had enough and bit Sentry. Not hard, but a dominant bite. Trip growled and bit Sentry up and down like we eat corn on the cob. Trip nose bumped him, poking Sentry hard.






Sentry submitted and rolled over.






Trip chewed on Sentry’s throat, legs, belly and growled.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Oh my goodness - he is gorgeous!   Congrats - I can't wait to follow his journey!


----------



## Baymule

When Trip was satisfied that Sentry knew his place in the pack, he let the puppy up.






Sentry went a respectful distance away and laid down. He’s in the pack now. 






After I fed Sentry this evening, he squeezed through a cow panel to follow me into the pen of pregnant ewes and the ram. Lady Baa Baa butted Sentry in the side, lifting him off the ground and doing a flip before he landed in a heap. She was teaching him Sheep manners. 

Later, Sentry, Trip, Carson and I took a walk around the pasture, letting Sentry hang out with the Big Boys before I put him up for the night.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Looks like a really Nice pup Bay!!.....glad it is going smoothly so far.....but, the real test will be Paris and how she greets him....hope it all goes really Well and he settles in to his new "digs".......


----------



## Baymule

frustratedearthmother said:


> Oh my goodness - he is gorgeous!   Congrats - I can't wait to follow his journey!



Thank you! He is a licky-face sweet puppy. It is easy to see the LGD in him.


----------



## Baymule

CntryBoy777 said:


> Looks like a really Nice pup Bay!!.....glad it is going smoothly so far.....but, the real test will be Paris and how she greets him....hope it all goes really Well and he settles in to his new "digs".......



You got that right! LOL I will let them get acquainted through the fence for awhile before letting them together. She is getting older and slowing down, but is still fast enough to kill snakes and whup a puppy's butt!


----------



## luvmypets

Needed a smile tonight, thanks bay


----------



## Baymule

luvmypets said:


> Needed a smile tonight, thanks bay


You are welcome! That first picture makes me smile too. He was going off to sleep, but wanted to keep his face in my hands so I could keep stroking him.


----------



## AmberLops

Oh my goodness!!! He's adorable!
Congratulations! He'll be an amazing dog for you  Love his name too.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Congratulations  on the new family member, looks like he fits in just fine


----------



## Baymule

I am really excited to have him. We had Paris years before we had sheep and Trip was a year old when we got sheep. While both have made good guardians, neither one have bonded to the sheep. Paris is location bound to her backyard. That is where she is happy and secure. Nothing I have done has been able to change that, so I leave her with the ability to always go back to her safe place. Trip is bonded to us and the grand daughters. He is especially protective of baby lambs. He wants to survey his kingdom from the middle of the driveway. It was quite a challenge to get both of them to accept the sheep and protect them. None of it was their fault, it was me putting the cart before the horse. Both of them have taught me much more than I have taught them.

I have wanted a puppy for some time, but never felt the time was right until now. Sentry will be right next to the ewes when they lamb. He won't be able to_ be_ in with them, but we will make supervised visits, spending time with them so he can learn what is acceptable behavior at an early age. I have a few cranky older ewes that won't let him get by with much, so I will have to watch them too, so that they don't hurt him. The lambs we have now go to slaughter in November, right after new lambs start hitting the ground. By that time, he should be too big to pop through the cow panels and I can give him more room and slowly increase his time in with the sheep.

I'll document his progress and bring y'all along with us!


----------



## RollingAcres

Awwww!!! Congratulations on the new addition!


----------



## Bruce

What a good time for me to have caught up on all my "watched threads" or I'd not have seen this one!
Congrats on the new pup!


----------



## Hens and Roos

Congrats!


----------



## drdoolittle

He's a gorgeous pup!  It looks like he's fitting in well already! My 2 pups are around the same age.....I think they're 13 or 14 weeks old now......about 60 lbs! 
I'm so happy you found this guy, I think.he'll be great.


----------



## Baymule

Today Sentry learned that cedar tastes bad. Ewenique was happily chomping on the greenery so he bit some off. It didn’t take but seconds for him to spit it out. 







I turned Ringo the ram in with Ewenique and Scottie. Ewenique lost no time in butting Sentry. I caught a pic of Ewenique threatening Sentry. He whirled around and skeedaddled! 






Just as quick, he came right back. 






Trip asked to come in the pasture so I cracked open the gate. Sentry jumped on Trip, overjoyed to see him, licking Trip’s face. Trip growled, but I think he likes the puppy. Ewenique sized Sentry up for another head butt, and Ringo came over to check him out. 






Sure enough, Ewenique butted him again. 






I watched several hours while Sentry followed the sheep trio. Scottie is wary of him and will run, causing him to run too. I yell NO! and he stops and looks at me. I put him back in his pen. We’re working on it.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Lol its so much fun watching them interact with each other,  the settng of  their boundaries , and pecking order that goes on in the animal world....I am having puppy envy Bay, he is a beautiful boy....


----------



## Mike CHS

Ringo gave me a whole new perspective on ram behavior.    Max is becoming the same so I'm leaning more towards most problems with rams is the handlers lack of handling and not the rams.


----------



## Baymule

@Mike CHS even with just being turned in with 2 ewes, one of which I’m pretty sure is in heat, Ringo still came to me for praise, scratches and to get his face stroked. He was posturing, curling his lip, making that deep growling rumble, and would stop to come to me for attention. He knows he is loved.


----------



## Ridgetop

Baymule said:


> I watched several hours while Sentry followed the sheep trio. Scottie is wary of him and will run, causing him to run too. I yell NO! and he stops and looks at me. I put him back in his pen. We’re working on it.




We corrected Angel as a puppy from chasing the sheep when they were turned out.  She would stop chasing them and start sniffing around with the other 2 LGDs after the first exciting race through the gateway by the sheep for grazing.  Now, at 10 months old, she runs after them when they race out of the night fold, BUT we have noticed that she is _not chasing them_, she is running head of them so that she will be in front and between any dangers they might meet as they run into the field.  They are just in her way!  LOL

Wonderful timing for the puppy, just before lambing.  So much easier to work with him on proper newborn etiquette at this young age.  And you still have older lambs to knock him over if he plays too rough.


----------



## Bruce

Or Angel just wants to be the leader! All the power, all the glory


----------



## Baymule

Today I left him out of his pen all day. The sheep are dry lotted, there is no grass. we need RAIN! So he was in pasture #1, and had access to the sheep by popping through the cow panels. It is getting a little harder for him to crawl through the holes. Where did he want to be? In the barn/lot with the pregnant ewes. The ewes are accepting him, he just wants to hang out with them.

We have had Sentry 1 week and 1 day. He is learning commands. He knows Get Back! at the gate. He stops 3-4' from the gate and sits down. If I want him to go through the gate, I step aside, face him and call him. Then he comes through the gate. NO!-we're working on it. SIT!-he sorta has that. DOWN!-he has practically stopped jumping up on me. COME!-he happily runs to me. He ignores the chickens. I feed him, then take away his bowl, make him sit before I give it back to him. He is one smart puppy.


----------



## Mike CHS

It looks like both of you are winners.


----------



## Baymule

Yes we are!


----------



## Baymule

Yesterday I was butchering roosters when I heard a guinea squawking explosion. I looked and saw Sentry "playing" and the guineas flying over the fence. I yelled NO! and AAHHHNNNTTTT!!!! he immediately stopped and sat down. I could literally see him thinking it over. After a few moments he got up and wandered off to watch sheep. This pup is freaking outstanding.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Baymule said:


> I yelled NO! and AAHHHNNNTTTT!!!! he immediately stopped and sat down.


He's learning!


----------



## Bruce

Hopefully he won't wait until you are in the house and then go play with his new "friends" again.


----------



## Baymule

I have a pen in the barn that he can't get out of. I put him in it at night.


----------



## AmberLops

He's smart! At least he listens ha ha!


----------



## Baymule

Today I was brushing Trip, and I pulled wads of fur off the brush. He didn’t have any matted up wads, but lots of fur had to come off. 







Sentry watched with great interest. He tried to chew brushes. No Sentry. He tried to chew my arm. No Sentry. A wad of fur got tossed past him. He chased and pounced on it. He bit it, but there was nothing to chew. He sure tried, but fluff is not much fun when soaked in dog slobber. He tried to spit it out, that didn’t work either. I finally pulled it off his tongue. 






Look at those BIG FEET! LOL


----------



## B&B Happy goats

That picture is so flippin cute !


----------



## CntryBoy777

Any "interaction" with Sentry and Paris?....as of yet....


----------



## Baymule

CntryBoy777 said:


> Any "interaction" with Sentry and Paris?....as of yet....


Not yet. I am waiting on him to get big enough that he can't go through the cow panels. There are cow panels on one side of the lambs pen. If he goes through it, he can run down the side pasture to the backyard fence where Paris is. The side pasture has some cow panels in it, he could crawl through and be in the front yard-and I don't want that. So for now, no introduction. I think he may be getting there. He had a hard time a few days ago and since then he hasn't been crawling through to get in the ewe's pen. We'll see.


----------



## AmberLops

You gotta frame that picture!


----------



## MtViking

Man oh man that’s a great looking dog!! He’s going to be awesome I bet. On our last pup to train we tried “stop” and “wait” instead of “no” it was a tip from something I read. Worked out pretty good. I don’t know if it’s any better than just the classic “no”. But it is nice at times, if he’s acting up I can say stop and then wait he just sits right where he’s at. Most of the time it works lol he is a mastiff and stubborn.


----------



## Don & Sandy

Congratulations on your beautiful new addition!


----------



## bethh

Baymule said:


> Today I was brushing Trip, and I pulled wads of fur off the brush. He didn’t have any matted up wads, but lots of fur had to come off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sentry watched with great interest. He tried to chew brushes. No Sentry. He tried to chew my arm. No Sentry. A wad of fur got tossed past him. He chased and pounced on it. He bit it, but there was nothing to chew. He sure tried, but fluff is not much fun when soaked in dog slobber. He tried to spit it out, that didn’t work either. I finally pulled it off his tongue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at those BIG FEET! LOL



He is absolutely beautiful.  I haven't been on in awhile.  I will look forward to the life and times of Sentry!


----------



## Baymule

CntryBoy777 said:


> Any "interaction" with Sentry and Paris?....as of yet....


Today. I let Paris out of the back yard, so she could run the side pasture up to the sheep barn and pens. Sentry was delighted to see her, she went stiff and carefully sniffed him, then went on patrol. This evening, same thing. I think she may accept him just fine. She may beat him up a little, but so did Trip. 

I took down the divider and small pen for Sentry today. He now is full time with the lambs, day and night. 

We had Ringo's first lambs today, twin ewes. I will be putting Sentry on a leash and working him with the lambs.


----------



## CntryBoy777

SWEET!!!!.....glad it is so far, so good....and the age difference works wonders with who "bows" first.....hope he just fits right in and it may allow Paris to relax some herself......


----------



## Bruce

I'm sure Paris and Trip will train Sentry well.


----------



## Baymule

Paris is checking Sentry out. I’ll give her time to get used to him. 






I am feeding Sentry on the stanchion now. I am using it to teach him a new command, UP! I pat the stanchion, saying UP over and over. He figures out how to reach his food and gets up on the stanchion. No @Bruce, it’s not so I can milk him. LOL It is so I can transfer that command to getting in the truck or car for visits to the vet. 



 

We will be taking him to Tractor Supply soon for socializing.


----------



## AmberLops

Baymule said:


> Paris is checking Sentry out. I’ll give her time to get used to him.
> 
> View attachment 66591
> 
> I am feeding Sentry on the stanchion now. I am using it to teach him a new command, UP! I pat the stanchion, saying UP over and over. He figures out how to reach his food and gets up on the stanchion. No @Bruce, it’s not so I can milk him. LOL It is so I can transfer that command to getting in the truck or car for visits to the vet.
> 
> View attachment 66592
> 
> We will be taking him to Tractor Supply soon for socializing.


I saw an Anatolian puppy at TSC yesterday and I spent forever loving him up


----------



## Baymule

AmberLops said:


> I saw an Anatolian puppy at TSC yesterday and I spent forever loving him up


You did a great favor to his owners, proper socialization is important!


----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> No @Bruce, it’s not so I can milk him.


Now Bay, just 'cause I'm a city boy (though the first 2 years were on a sugar beet farm) even *I* know you don't milk the BOY dogs!


----------



## Baymule

Bruce said:


> Now Bay, just 'cause I'm a city boy (though the first 2 years were on a sugar beet farm) even *I* know you don't milk the BOY dogs!


I was just getting ahead of your smart alec remark I knew was coming.


----------



## Baymule

This evening Paris was playing with Sentry through the cow panel. Sentry stuck his head through and she didn’t rip it off. I let her in the pasture with him and they played! 
Paris didn’t play long, she was ready to go back to her back yard. Sentry jumped on her and in true Paris fashion, she snarled and rolled him. Love that girl! 



 



 


For the first time, Sentry barked! Our neighbor started his tractor, Sentry went on full alert, barked and ran towards (perceived) danger! We were blown away by his show of guardianship and bravery. Then he and I walked the fence line where he sat, facing outward, scanning for danger. We have a guardian.


----------



## Bruce

What a great dog! I bet he learned to give Paris a bit more space after the first roll too.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

For decades I've had GP's....but there's just something special about an Anatolian!  I already love your Sentry.


----------



## AmberLops

Yay! Paris gets along with him! Who couldn't love Sentry?


----------



## Baymule

Paris has always been quick to attack. I call her the Psycho-B!tch. They have met over the last week with wire between them. She decided today that he was ok, so I let her in with Sentry. She was playful for a short time, snapped at him, rolled him and was ready to go back to her yard. LOL LOL


----------



## AmberLops

Ha ha! Well at least she didn't rip him to shreds!


----------



## Baymule

She is pretty much death on anything that ventures into her property. Paris is the Queen. Period. Fierce. Loyal and protective. And totally a screwball with some nuts and bolts loose.


----------



## AmberLops

Baymule said:


> She is pretty much death on anything that ventures into her property. Paris is the Queen. Period. Fierce. Loyal and protective. And totally a screwball with some nuts and bolts loose.


Ha ha! My dog is strange like that too. But only towards other people. She loves me...but she'll attack anyone who comes near me, her or the yard.
I can't even let people in the house without putting her in another room or tying her outside.
She loves all other animals though...I call her my little nutbag


----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> She was playful for a short time, snapped at him, rolled him and was ready to go back to her yard. LOL LOL


Short attention span?


----------



## Baymule

Bruce said:


> Short attention span?


Nah, she's just cranky.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Age seems to have the same affect on most of us...
Glad she is receptive to Sentry and it keeps going well for ya!!....


----------



## Mini Horses

"Cranky?"      You betcha!   Some days are like that.


----------



## Baymule

Today Sentry got a leash lesson. He proudly took the leash in his mouth and led me around. A new game! 




 

We walked, stopped, come, praise and ear rub. Ringo came too. 



 

When Sentry wanted to play tug, I didn’t scold or fuss. I just said Sentry come, he did, then lots of good boys and praise. Ringo is no dummy. Sentry got praise, Ringo wanted praise and rubs too. We walked, Ringo walked. We stopped, Ringo stopped. I praised both, rubbing ears to both their delight. 



 

Sentry likes to hang out with Ringo. When he gets too annoying, Ringo rumbles and swings his big head, sweeping Sentry away.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

love it...Ringo and Sentry are going to be buddies


----------



## Bruce

So Sentry did a good job of training you to the clip end of the leash?


----------



## AmberLops

Aw! So sweet


----------



## Baymule

A few days ago, I caught Sentry chasing lambs, not the newborns, but the 10 month old slaughter lambs. There is one in particular he targeted. I unloaded on him. Screaming NO NO NO and BAD BAD BAD and shaking my finger in his face, I chased him all over the pen. I threw his feed pan, hitting the fence and making a scary noise. I picked him up and dropped him on top of the lambs which were huddled in the corner, scared to the bejeebers at the raving lunatic I became. Sentry floundered on top of the lambs, they separated and he fell to the ground with me still screaming at him. I yelled at him some more, then left him to think on it while I did chores. His little face was wrinkled in deep thought. LOL

After I did chores, I let him out and we did our fence line walk, with me calling him to me about every 20 feet. I petted him to let him know that I wasn't mad at him. He was very subdued the rest of the day.

Later on, a pair of buzzards were circling, drawn by the smell of birthing lamb. Sentry stared upwards, watching intently following their flight, until they flew away. I was impressed and praised him. He recognized them as a potential threat. The only other dog I have that does that is Paris and she will leap in the air at birds of prey, snapping and barking. 

That evening, as I was doing chores, Sentry was in the front pasture next to the barn. A tiny newborn (one of the stupid ones) popped through the cow panel, baaing piteously for her disinterested mother. Sentry's ears perked up, but he sat down. I had to chase the little lamb to a corner of the fence, where I grabbed her and returned her to her mother. Sentry never moved, watching with that wrinkled look on his face. 

I have been turning him out with Ringo and his 2 ewes during the day and locking up the slaughter lambs at night, putting Sentry in the pen next to them. I work with him every day, usually twice a day.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

I have faith in Sentry - and you.  Cowboy did a couple of stupid things growing up - but he got over 'em and I now trust that dog implicitly - with his critters and with myself.  A couple of days ago I found a wayward baby pig that had wandered away from his mother.  I picked up the piglet and took him toward his mama who heard his cries.  She merely turned her head and took one step toward the piglet (and me) and Cowboy tore into that sow!  He was not going to let her take another step toward me even though there was no aggression in her.   He's such a great dog!


----------



## Ridgetop

Looks like Sentry is a thinking dog.  Those are the best kind because they reason stuff out before they act.  Easy to train too.  He is learning to respect the older dogs and that will help him learn from them.


----------



## Baymule

Thank you @frustratedearthmother I remember what a stinker Cowboy was-a lovable stinker! He had his challenges, but you kept on teaching and loving him. Look at him now! Awesome dog, is Cowboy.

@Ridgetop Sentry is a thinker, he reasons things and is a smart boy. He is going to teach me as much as I teach him.


----------



## AmberLops

He's smart...he'll figure everything out with you help. Both of you are doing a great job!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Cowboy WAS a stinker!  But everything that happened was for a reason - we both learned a lot from his escapades, lol!

Sentry is gonna be that kinda dog - he'll make you proud!


----------



## Bruce

Ridgetop said:


> Looks like Sentry is a thinking dog.  Those are the best kind because they reason stuff out before they act.  Easy to train too.  He is learning to respect the older dogs and that will help him learn from them.


Apparently Angel is a thinker as well!


----------



## Baymule

This afternoon BJ and were doing some cleanup in pasture #1. Ringo walked down a winged elm sapling, scratching his neck and chest. Then he decided to eat the leaves. Scratching and chomping leaves, he was funny. Sentry watched Ringo enjoying elm leaves and decided to try some too. We just laughed at them. 




 



 



 

Trip and Carson wanted in the pasture, so did Paris. All 4 dogs ran up and down the fence at the road, keeping those pesky trucks and cars away. Carson and Sentry ran circles, burning off puppy energy. They tussled and played. Sentry loves his dog play time.


----------



## AmberLops

They're so adorable! Sentry sure is growing fast...he's so much bigger than in the last picture you posted


----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> Sentry watched Ringo enjoying elm leaves and decided to try some too.


The difference is that Ringo ate them, Sentry will likely barf them back up!


----------



## Ron Bequeath

I have Brover, Becky,  and 7 new puppies that will be ready for Christmas.  The dogs are purebred Australian Shepherds and herd cows, formally goats, geese, ducks, chickens, and once in a while people. I have worked with them daily not once or twice a day, they live with me, eat with me,(sometines eating what I eat) and the parents sleep with me when they want. Unless I'm going somewhere that they absolutely can't go they go with me. Yes at 3 and 2 years of age they may over react at some situations guarding the property, garden, pastures. But by my continual working, talking and instructing them, they have almost daily recieved comments of people how well they are trained, how well they work together, how well they listen. Yes, I get stern at times, and yes, I have done things to get their attention. But being fair, giving them time to play, and they play hard, and giving the free time and praise, they are worth any mistakes they make. Their rewards,  treats, pieces of meat, BACON. My rewards capturing 109+ ground hogs, keeping chickens, geese and ducks out of the garden, herding cows and goats all helps me and makes my job easier. Its great seeing them laying in their spots just watching our world. The only time i have problems with them is when I find fur balls but thats my fault.  The best companions by a long shot and they understand 2000 words and even though I taught high school english compared to them I think I only understand 250.


----------



## Baymule

I love Aussies. I’ve had Aussies since I was in my early twenties. My last one died a couple of years ago, what a hole in your heart when they leave us! Wonderful dogs!


----------



## Baymule

A few days ago I tookSentry in the barn with the ewes and lambs. He’s been next to them, but not in with them. He sniffed around then laid down next to Lady BaaBaa. 




 

This morning I was out doing chores, left coffee cans by the gate while I watered. Naturally Sentry found them and claimed one for his very own. From inside the barn I called Sentry! NO! Had to call it out twice, he stopped and sat down. He stayed there until I went to him and praised him. 



 

I use the upturned milkcrate to sit on to give him lots of hugs and attention. Ringo makes use of that opportunity too.


----------



## Bruce

Ringo came over for loving WHILE you were loving on Sentry?


----------



## Baymule

Bruce said:


> Ringo came over for loving WHILE you were loving on Sentry?


He never misses a chance. Ringo walks between me and the dogs and the other sheep. Spoiled brat.


----------



## Bruce

Did he give Sentry the evil eye when pushed through?


----------



## Baymule

Ringo rumbles at Sentry and butts him. LOL


----------



## Bruce

And Sentry says "Yes SIR!"


----------



## Baymule

One day Ringo was rumbling, he butted Sentry and Carson. But when he butted Trip for no good reason, Trip turned on him, snarling. They stared at each other for a moment, sizing each other up. Ringo gained a new respect for Trip. 

Today I took Sentry in with Paris, the ewes and lambs. I caught Aria and sat on a milk crate with her, soothing and talking to her. Sentry got to sniff her all over. He wanted to nibble on her, I said No. About a thousand times LOL. I caught Latigo and we did the same thing. I caught a white lamb and we did more lamb training. When they struggled, it grabbed his interest so that he wanted to "play". No Sentry. He nibbled my chin and I snatched his muzzle with my hand,  held it firmly, while I quietly told him No and talked with him. When I released his muzzle, he licked me like, I'm sorry Mommy!  BJ walked up while I was lamb training and got to watch and listen until Sentry saw him there, then he ran to the fence. 

I stayed in the barn and let Sentry walk around, sniff ewes and lambs. Miranda butted him hard. He gets a subdued look on his face, and is never aggressive back at the ewes that butt him. 

Of all the crazy things, Paris loves Sentry. She asks every day to play with him. She may roll him a time or two, but it is plain that she loves this pup. We are in awe of this change in her. Instead of wanting to attack and eat him, she adores him. Paris has_ never_ done this. It takes months for her to accept another dog and sometimes she never does. Sentry has brought new life in her, she has gone from an old dog with not much of an appetite to a dog with an interest in life again, eating all her food and licking the pan clean. What's not to love about Sentry?


----------



## Baymule

Sentry, Aria and Lily. 

Saying Hello! 




 

Nothing says Hello like sniffing butt. That’s Ringo in the background. 



 

I believe a little butt kissing is going on here. LOL


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Those pics really put into perspective how big Sentry is getting!


----------



## AmberLops

He IS getting big! Sentry is such a good boy. He seems very noble for his age ha ha!


----------



## CntryBoy777

....Hey Sentry!!....
My name is Gabbie and I live in Florida.....ya are a fine looking young fella and it seems ya have an array of animals around ya there in Texas.....all I have is a blame ole cat and some outside critters to bark at, but my job is to protect my Mom and Pops...and the blame cat. Pops has been reading to me about cha and has shown me your pics since ya arrived there and I must say ya sure have grown and sounds like ya are fitting in real well. Pops said that he hopes ya never see the crazy woman with a bag....he didn't splain it, but I wanted to mention it just in case ya see her....I hope things continue to go well for ya during your training and ya have fun watching all your mates there. I wanted to stop by and say hello and let ya know that I support ya and have confidence in ya!!....


----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> Nothing says Hello like sniffing butt.


Gotta learn who belongs so you know when "someone" who doesn't belong shows up!


----------



## Baymule

We let the ewes and lambs in the yard. Opened the gates, all 4 dogs can run from Paris’s backyard through pasture #3, through the sheep barn, into pasture #1, up by the road where they can chase cars. Neighbor on the corner has a French Bulldog named Pepe. Pepe loves to run up and down the fence barking and ours love to run up and down the fence barking right back at him. It’s been a game for Pepe and Trip since we moved here and built the fence. Dogs are having a great day.


----------



## Baymule

We’ve had Sentry 1 month and 10 days. He has learned a lot. No! It works most of the time. Get back! So he doesn’t rush the gate, he waits until I say come. Come! He does that well unless the other dogs are around, working on that. He still wants to nibble, working on that, can’t have a 140 pound dog being mouthy. Sit! He does that pretty good. When I feed him, I make him sit. Once he got that down, I taught him Wait! Then the command Take It! And then he eats. He has such a sweet personality.


----------



## AmberLops

Aw look at that sweet face!!


----------



## Baymule

This morning I let Trip and Carson in Pasture #1 to play with Sentry. He loves his dog play time. I did chores and went back to the house. Later I went outside, Carson and Trip were hanging out in the yard, but I left them in the pasture.  Obviously I didn't latch the gate, it was pushed open. And Sentry? He was sitting right there, next to the ewes that are in the dry lot. He never left even though the gate was open. I am so impressed with this boy!


----------



## farmerjan

He is really growing and seems to be one of the smartest young dogs I have seen.


----------



## Beekissed

I am too!  And he's beautiful, on top of that.   I would LOVE to have a dog that stays with the livestock, no matter what happens.   Got my eye on some Anatolian breeders in KY that have some decently priced pups, good looking working dogs on sheep, poultry and horses.  May be able to get one in the spring when I am grazing full time.


----------



## AmberLops

What a good boy. He's smart AND loyal!


----------



## Baymule

Thank you @farmerjan!! I think he’s going to be the best dog I’ve ever had. He shows me something new almost every day. I have the benefit of having Trip and Paris, who have taught me how to be a better partner with LGD’s. 

Yesterday I let Sentry in the ewe/lamb barn and dry lot. He went to the up turned milk crate, cocking his head towards it. I sit on it to pet, praise, watch and correct him. He was expecting me to sit on it, so I did.  We had a lamb lesson, then I put him back in the pasture to play with the other dogs. I am in awe of this puppy.


----------



## Baymule

OK, Dog Whisperers, I need some advice. Sentry paws at me, wanting attention, even when he is getting attention. His sharp claws will eventually scratch and be annoying, if not painful as he grows. I don't want him to do this to our grand daughters, it is a bad habit. He's not a Labrador, I'm not teaching him to "shake" or 
high five" like I have taught dogs before.

right now I push his paw away, saying No--about a thousand times. It seems ingrained into him, a part of his chemical makeup. I've tried holding his paw until it becomes uncomfortable and he struggles to get it back, while talking to him and interjecting No. When I let go, he just paws again. 

Hmmm...… maybe I need to stop, utterly ignoring him, having him sit until he is still, then pet him and praise...…..  Thinking out loud here, anybody got any ideas?


----------



## frustratedearthmother

I like your thinking out loud idea.  👍


----------



## Mini Horses

frustratedearthmother said:


> Those pics really put into perspective how big Sentry is getting!



Exactly what I was thinking!   His coat color is intensifying and I love the contrasts...he's well marked.   A handsome boy.


----------



## AmberLops

The best thing to do to stop the pawing is to either completely ignore him ( or walk away) and only offer praise when he turns his attention to something else. OR to give a command every time he does it....you would have to be really persistent but the 2nd trick works really well. Every time he paws at you, tell him to sit or lie down. When he does, give him praise right away. It will take a coupe weeks, but he's smart and he'll figure it out


----------



## misfitmorgan

Our foster daughter taught our doberdoodle to shake and "hold hands" now she does the pawing things to us all the time even when we are petting her....its annoying and sometimes painful. Worse yet...she taught her to "give hugs" basically teaching her to jump up on her back legs and put her front feet over your shoulders  We hate it and are trying to train both out of her now. She also kept feeding them while eatting so we are having to re-train them there too. kids 

The only thing i havnt tried for the paw thing is ignoring her...so try that, nothing else has worked.


----------



## Bruce

I hope it does work!


----------



## Baymule

I say a low Aahhnt, lean back and pull my hand away. He’s thinking about it. LOL I think it may work!


----------



## misfitmorgan

Baymule said:


> I say a low Aahhnt, lean back and pull my hand away. He’s thinking about it. LOL I think it may work!



Hopefully that works....for our dog that is the que to try to jump into your lap/on your head but she is 80lbs and full grown so maybe the puppy will work better.


----------



## Baymule

To teach your dog DOWN! When she jumps on you raise your knee, hard and say DOWN! A knee in the gut helps to get the message across. Scold a moment, then praise for her NOT jumping on you. That will most likely make her jump on you again for more attention, knee her hard again, DOWN! Rinse repeat. That has always worked for me. It will get real exciting when DOWN works without the knee. LOL


----------



## misfitmorgan

Baymule said:


> To teach your dog DOWN! When she jumps on you raise your knee, hard and say DOWN! A knee in the gut helps to get the message across. Scold a moment, then praise for her NOT jumping on you. That will most likely make her jump on you again for more attention, knee her hard again, DOWN! Rinse repeat. That has always worked for me. It will get real exciting when DOWN works without the knee. LOL



That is how we train all of our dogs and none of our big dogs jumped before we had the kid. I have been doing the same to re-train her but she doesnt seem to care. I felt bad for a second, DH did it hard enough she lost her feet on the fake hardwood and slammed into the floor....I was like omg and went to get up she jumped back up and back on him in about the time it took my butt to clear the cushion. I think she is "acting out" cause she misses the kid. WE are just going to keep working on it.

I hate it cause I'm short and she is actually taller then me on her hind legs and often scratches or hits me in the face with her legs/feet.


----------



## Baymule

Ouch! Paws in the face! Hmmmm....... Maybe some intense sessions with a choke chain collar and leash, ramp up the scolding to a higher level. Once her feet hit the ground, back her up by walking into her, stepping on toes if she doesn’t move, snarling DOWN. Kinda like training a horse, the one that can make the other one move their feet is the winner. Make her move her feet and assert dominance. Make her sit, be quick to praise for good behavior. Just throwing ideas out there, we’ll brainstorm this dog together LOL.


----------



## misfitmorgan

Baymule said:


> Ouch! Paws in the face! Hmmmm....... Maybe some intense sessions with a choke chain collar and leash, ramp up the scolding to a higher level. Once her feet hit the ground, back her up by walking into her, stepping on toes if she doesn’t move, snarling DOWN. Kinda like training a horse, the one that can make the other one move their feet is the winner. Make her move her feet and assert dominance. Make her sit, be quick to praise for good behavior. Just throwing ideas out there, we’ll brainstorm this dog together LOL.



I'll give it a try and see how it goes. i did get her not to jump up at all yesterday so it's a start.


----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> It will get real exciting when DOWN works without the knee. LOL


Especially as we get older and don't balance on one leg so well anymore!


----------



## Baymule

Today Sentry got more lamb lessons.


----------



## Baymule

Oops, hit wrong thing. Phone makes it harder. 

Eve is a very calm ewe, she nuzzled noses with Sentry. 






He watched what she and her lambs did. He kept his tail low, that is a good thing. That means he is relaxed and the sheep take their cue from him. I want to see that tail position that says he’s no threat to them. Sentry is doing great! 









He followed them out of the lot, tail still hanging low and relaxed. Good boy!





Hanging with the flock. 










It seems all of a sudden his chest is wider and his head is growing to the massive shape it will become. My baby is growing up!


----------



## AmberLops

He is such a beautiful dog! Look at that head!


----------



## WolfeMomma

Came here to say I love the name Sentry! Perfect for a LGD!


----------



## Beekissed

Baymule said:


> OK, Dog Whisperers, I need some advice. Sentry paws at me, wanting attention, even when he is getting attention. His sharp claws will eventually scratch and be annoying, if not painful as he grows. I don't want him to do this to our grand daughters, it is a bad habit. He's not a Labrador, I'm not teaching him to "shake" or
> high five" like I have taught dogs before.
> 
> right now I push his paw away, saying No--about a thousand times. It seems ingrained into him, a part of his chemical makeup. I've tried holding his paw until it becomes uncomfortable and he struggles to get it back, while talking to him and interjecting No. When I let go, he just paws again.
> 
> Hmmm...… maybe I need to stop, utterly ignoring him, having him sit until he is still, then pet him and praise...…..  Thinking out loud here, anybody got any ideas?



I broke Ben of this when a pup.   Was told by someone on the forums that was akin to not letting my husband give me a hug when he wanted, as that was how LGDs show affection.       Could explain why I don't have a husband, huh?  

I just gave him the Cesar Milan equivalent of a "bite" each time(a quick jab in the side of the neck with stiffened fingers" with the AAAATTTTTtttttttt!!! correction.   Got his attention and that stopped and never returned.  

I've found Ben responds to more dog like corrections than what humans think will work....at one point he would lean into my leg as we walked, so much so that I couldn't walk unhindered, but the Attttttt and leash correction wasn't getting through.  Finally, I just gave a sudden roar/bark/growl(the same sound I hear older dogs give pups that have gone too far) response and a jab to the neck when he did it  and he never did that again.  

Contrary to what was said, Ben has found more acceptable ways to show his doggy affection and they don't include pawing the skin off me or the children.


----------



## Baymule

When Sentry paws at me I say AAHHNNTTT! and I pull back from him. I put my hands up, and he sits there, thinking about it. It is working. I'll try the jab "dog bite" and growl. Thanks!


----------



## Ridgetop

Bubba pawed at us constantly when he was a puppy.  It was also a sign of dominance.  I am the alpha bitch so I would grab his paw and say "shake" then not release it until he tried pulling it away a lot and acting concerned that he couldn't get away.  I did not scold him for pawing, just grabbed his paw and said "shake" and told him what a good boy he was for shaking!  After a while he decided that pawing at us was not a good idea!  Now he will shake on command but will not paw at us.  Angel has started doing some pawing too, and at 1 year old she is too big for this.  I have starting grabbing her paw and holding it until she gets anxious and tries to get away.  I don't do the "shake" command with her since she is not as much of a pawing sort.  It worked for us.


----------



## Baymule

I like that idea too. So far, saying AAHHHNNTT!! and refusing to pet him anymore seems to be working. The real test will be the little grand daughters. If he paws at them, Mamaw will be right on top of it!


----------



## Bruce

Bay can do the Alpha Bitch role, look out Sentry!


----------



## Baymule

We had our grand daughters for the weekend to give their parents some down time, which was greatly appreciated. LOL Yesterday the two littles, age 3 and 4, went with me to do chores. I fed Sentry and let them in his pasture. He was delighted! He joyfully licked faces and danced all around them. He ran between the 4 year old legs, this lifted her up and she face planted in the dirt. She came up crying, I ran to her, scolding Sentry, since she was in the dirt, obviously she wanted to play! I growled at him, using GET BACK! and walking into him. He got back and I picked her up. In a short time she was laughing. For a few seconds she looked like she was in the little kids mutton busting event at rodeos-riding backwards! 

Sentry came back, but sat down at a respectful distance, watching. I called him to us and he was more subdued. Now for the good news! he did NOT jump on them or paw at them. He minded his manners and was good. I just didn't see the mutton busting coming.   Yesterday and today, the girls spent time with Sentry. I thanked them and told them they were helping to train him. He was extremely happy to see them, but behaved himself in a wiggly puppy way. Making progress.


----------



## Mike CHS

He seems to learn pretty easily.


----------



## Baymule

He does, he is a smart one. I try to give him lots of lamb time, but can't make myself to give him unlimited, unsupervised time yet. He'll get more time, with me leaving the lot, but being a short distance away. 

 What is really surprising is how Paris has take  up with him. She cries to be let in to play with him. Paris being Paris, she has to snap at him, sometimes trashes him pretty hard, then they are back to being friends.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Good job traing there my friend !


----------



## misfitmorgan

Amazing, Sentry is a special boy!


----------



## Baymule

I didn't go feed until after dark yesterday. I always feed Sentry first, then feed sheep and chickens while he eats. He waits on me, then we take a walk (so he can poop LOL). We took our walk, I checked again on the sheep. Sentry alerted, ears up, stiff position, he "boofed" then ran towards the front fence, barking. I walked after him, then I heard it-coyotes across the road, in the distance, howling. It was a proud moment, he recognized the coyotes as danger, ran to meet said danger and barked to warn the danger to stay away. Good dog.


----------



## Mike CHS

That is just awesome


----------



## Baymule

Sentry is steadily making progress. He gets more time with the ewes and lambs. A few days ago, I left him with them all afternoon while I worked in the garden. None of them were running in terror, so that means he was behaving. I even left him alone for an hour or two and he did just fine. When I went to let him out so I could feed him, he started wanting to chew on the lamb's faces and ears. "Sentry! No!" He stopped. 

 He started barking at a neighbor a couple of weeks ago, I told him "Sentry! Hush! That's Enough!" He kept barking. "Sentry! Hush! That's enough". He sat down, wrinkled up his face, deep in thought. He looks so darn cute when he does that.​
I’ve been picking up the guinea feathers that they are molting. I picked up one, deemed it too worn and dropped it. Sentry picked it up, with that wrinkled face, trying to figure out what I wanted with that silly feather. 














​I have one hen that refuses to go in the coop. She patiently waits for Sentry to leave his food, then tries to eat all she can. He’ll walk away, then realize that she is eating his food. He pounces AT her, never ON her. He never touches her, but she gets the message and moves away. He either finishes his food or lays down to guard it from her.


----------



## HomeOnTheRange

Good dog!!!


----------



## Bruce

Love him! He's going to be a great addition to the LGD "pack".


----------



## Baymule

Bruce said:


> Love him! He's going to be a great addition to the LGD "pack".


Bruce, he has brought new life to Paris. Not only does she not kill him, but asks to go in the pasture with him and PLAYS with him! All 4 dogs spend the day together in the front pasture, they play, chase trucks (inside the fence) and nap. Paris loves him. She will trash him if he gets out of line, but she lets him up and they are friends again. We just marvel at how happy she is.


----------



## Mike CHS

That is some great progress and he does seem to be thinking.


----------



## thistlebloom

I think it just wonderful how Paris has taken to him! Who would have ever guessed that would be her response to a new dog given her history. Good girl


----------



## Baymule

Mike CHS said:


> That is some great progress and he does seem to be thinking.


He wrinkles up his face when I teach him something, it makes me laugh. He rolls it over in his mind and he "gets" it. I may have to repeat it, but he understands what I want. 



thistlebloom said:


> I think it just wonderful how Paris has taken to him! Who would have ever guessed that would be her response to a new dog given her history. Good girl


We were watching a happy Paris this morning and I asked DH, "I want to know who took my dog and WHO is this dog?" We laughed. We have never seen her so happy.


----------



## Mike CHS

Baymule said:


> We were watching a happy Paris this morning and I asked DH, "I want to know who took my dog and WHO is this dog?" We laughed. We have never seen her so happy.



That's the way it is with Maisy.  She always appeared to be happy but once she accepted Mel as part of the pack, she is like a puppy instead of a 4 year old.  Mel acts the same way though so I'm happy too.


----------



## Baymule

Maisy was lonely, along came Mel. it's great that they are such good friends. I know they give you a great deal of enjoyment just watching them interact and play. 

Paris has been in self imposed exile. She hasn't wanted to leave her back yard, except for short jaunts, then back to the back yard. If the gate was closed, she dug to get back in it. Now she is happy to spend ALL DAY in the front pasture with the other dogs and go back to her back yard at night. She can come up to the sheep lot, and patrols along the outside fence.


----------



## Baymule

Today the granddaughters are coming so we’ll get some more “little children” training. LOL


----------



## Bruce

It is interesting that it took this SPECIFIC puppy to turn Paris into a "one of the pack" dog instead of a self imposed social outcast.


----------



## Baymule

Bruce said:


> It is interesting that it took this SPECIFIC puppy to turn Paris into a "one of the pack" dog instead of a self imposed social outcast.


This morning he wouldn't eat until I let her in with him (and Trip and Carson too). He ate half his food and let her eat the rest. BJ and I have broke up some bodacious dog fights with Paris, stitches, vet bill, the works. This is utterly amazing. She is 10 years old, life expectancy is 10 -12 years for a GP. If she dies tonight, I'll know that she was the happiest we have ever seen her. She's just been pissed off all her life.


----------



## Bruce

Maybe she's getting senile and has forgotten she's supposed to be a pissy girl!


----------



## Simpleterrier

Interesting. How did the trip to tsc go with him or haven't u made it there yet?

I have mixed ideas about socializing a dog. They shouldn't be fearful or scared of people but I also want them not to be friendly. We had four dogs stolen this past year within a mile of our place and one was ours and the neighbors greatdane was taken twice and returned both times


----------



## Baymule

Simpleterrier said:


> Interesting. How did the trip to tsc go with him or haven't u made it there yet?
> 
> I have mixed ideas about socializing a dog. They shouldn't be fearful or scared of people but I also want them not to be friendly. We had four dogs stolen this past year within a mile of our place and one was ours and the neighbors greatdane was taken twice and returned both times


Haven't gone to TSC yet, want to avoid the Christmas rush. Our place is completely fenced in, but our male Great Pyrenees still gets out. We have 2 pastures hot wired, that stops him. We fixed the sheep barn so he can't get out there either. Good to see you, don't stay away so long!


----------



## Simpleterrier

Been a busy summer was fun to read about your new pup. I'd like one but haven't seen the need for one between my mule and the Airedales. I like the look of your pup and his brains.


----------



## Baymule

Simpleterrier said:


> Been a busy summer was fun to read about your new pup. I'd like one but haven't seen the need for one between my mule and the Airedales. I like the look of your pup and his brains.


What you have is working for you, if it ain't broke, don't fix it! We have packs of coyotes here, if it weren't for our dogs, we wouldn't have any sheep left. There has been a cougar in the neighborhood, it killed 5 goats about a mile from us and was heard by several neighbors real close to us. There have been several nights that our dogs went nuts, barking. What lurks in the dark...….


----------



## Simpleterrier

Yep that's what I think. Our coyotes must not be as hungry as yours or my Airedale is just more intimidating. I have seen them 150 yrds from the house and hear them most nights but in 10yrs have only lost 5 chickens and two turkeys. Had a coyote grab my male Airedale years ago when he was about a year and a half old. That lasted about 30 seconds and the coyote decided it wasn't a good idea. The dog was tied up outside the house or it woulda been a dead coyote I'm pretty sure. So here is my thought I don't think u guys have coyotes down south I think you have red wolves. Coyotes don't run in packs and won't they are one male one female and pups. That they kick out yearly. We have started getting bobcats on trailcams this year and people have seen black bear. Also the black cats.


----------



## Simpleterrier

I would like to have a toli or two but just can't do it what I would love is to fence off all of my place and have two black mouth great Danes run the place


----------



## Bruce

Simpleterrier said:


> Coyotes don't run in packs and won't they are one male one female and pups. That they kick out yearly.


The do HERE! You can hear the pack as it moves and the dog barking noise moves with them. Not that the dogs are moving but they start barking as the pack moves closer to them and quiet down when it moves away and the next dogs "in line" start barking.


----------



## Baymule

Simpleterrier said:


> I don't think u guys have coyotes down south I think you have red wolves. Coyotes don't run in packs and won't they are one male one female and pups. That they kick out yearly. We have started getting bobcats on trailcams this year and people have seen black bear. Also the black cats.


Without a doubt they are coyotes, not red wolves.


----------



## Baymule

Simpleterrier said:


> I would like to have a toli or two but just can't do it what I would love is to fence off all of my place and have two black mouth great Danes run the place


We have a big black half Great Dane, half Labrador that runs the place. He makes a pretty good guardian too, but is more of a pet. He's a year and a half old. He is BIG.


----------



## Mini Horses

We haven't seen pics of him lately --- hint!


----------



## Simpleterrier

I had a great Dane lab cross when I was a kid we got kicked out of 4h dog obedience training cause he would growl at the teachers dog every time we passed them. I think I was around 10.


----------



## Bruce

Sounds like the teacher needed more skills in training animals!


----------



## WyoLiving

Coyotes live in packs around our place also.  You can hear them all year round, but mostly in fall they will start yipping in the evenings.  There is usually about 4 different voices of howls and then add in the 4 or 5 young pups.  There are actually a couple of packs near us - one north and one southwest.  We have 2 large dogs that walk the property with us about 3 times a week or so during the summer.  We don't see much sign up around the buildings, but we do see their holes in the hay field where they dig up the gophers.


----------



## farmerjan

We will see them in small packs here.  Usually only a few together.  Often see them in 2's and 3's.  In late summer and fall you can definitely hear the young ones yipping when they are out with the momma hunting.  If they would catch the ground hogs I probably wouldn't mind them near as much.  They would rather go after the cats, and the sheep and the baby calves than dig up a @%$#@ groundhog.


----------



## Bruce

Lazy things! Taking out the groundhogs would be a valuable service!


----------



## Baymule

I fed Sentry this evening and fed Sheep. Sentry laid by his bowl, not eating, but guarding it from Chicken, the free range hen. I saw him not eating and asked him what’s wrong. I sat down, petted and praised him, then he ate. He wanted my company and didn’t want to eat alone. 






After he finished, he got a drink. Then he stared off in the distance at something I couldn’t see. 





We went for his evening walk around the pasture, he likes his special time. 

I pulled hay off the hay bale for Ringo and Scottie. I pulled hay for the ewes and lambs. Before I left Sentry’s pasture, I gave him hugs and told him to keep the girls safe tonight. I went in the barn for a last inspection and caught this picture. Sentry has a piece of the barn for shelter, just beyond him is Ringo and Scottie. To the right,  not in the picture, is the sheep’s round bale. Sentry was watching over them and looked so darn cute with his feet hanging through the wire.


----------



## Mike CHS

Maisy and Mel will both ignore their food if I put it down for them and start doing something else.  They both will wait until I'm sitting in my spot before they start eating.


----------



## Baymule

We spoil our dogs with love and attention--and they like it. We like it too. LOL


----------



## thistlebloom

He's getting so big! What a handsome fellow he is too.


----------



## Baymule

A few nights ago, Sentry wanted to stay in the barn with the ewes and lambs, so I let him. Ewenique has a single lamb and is being extremely protective, growling, rumbling and butting. The next morning he was ready to come out of there and has not asked to go in the barn for the night since.   I guess he spent the night dodging Ewenique, which all in all, was good lamb training for him. He trails them around the pasture or in the yard like a good LGD should, but usually spends the night in the front pasture with the small pen in the barn, in the picture above. That way he is part of the flock in the barn, but can still run the field and bark at danger-usually the neighbors who have the audacity to walk about in their own yard. LOL


----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> That way he is part of the flock in the barn, but can still run the field and bark at danger-usually the neighbors who have the audacity to walk about in their own yard. LOL


That can be pretty annoying. I hope he figures out that they are not in his territory and are not a threat to his sheep.


----------



## Baymule

The neighbors he barks at set dog owners. One has a smart a$$ French bulldog that runs to the fence and barks at my dogs. He gets them all riled up, barking madly, then he pees on the fence! That really sends them into a frenzy. Annoying? Blame my dogs? Don’t think so! The other neighbor they bark at doesn’t care, they have 3 dogs. Other neighbors know the difference in their barking and a real threat. When we were gone at Christmas, 3 neighbors came over checking on things because the dogs were going nuts. The 3rd neighbor came over at 1AM and saw the bobcat that Carson had bayed.


----------



## Ridgetop

Sentry will eventually learn the neighbors' normal patterns and stop barking at them when they are going bout their own business.  Even the French bulldog that pees on the fence will be nothing but a monor annoyance since they will all (including Paris) take turns peeing over its scent!  LOL

Hearing about how the little FB runs up and down barrking at your big dogs reminds of my friend's story.  She had a Pyrenees, a Heeler, and a Jack Russell.  The neighbors' dogs used to line up and run along the fence barking at her dogs. Her dogs would do the same.  She was worried that they were bitter enemies.  One day she looked over that somehow the Jack Russell had gotten under the fence into the neighbors' yard!  Terrified, she ran to rescue him thinking the neighbors' dogs would tear him to bits.  When she got a closer she noticed that  her other two dogs were still running up and down the fence line barking at the neighbors' dogs.  The neighbors' dogs together with the naughty Jack Russell were runni1ng up and down barking at the Pyr and the Heeler!   It was their regular routine to bark doggy insults at each other LOL.


----------



## Bruce

Maybe they were all saying "Hey, come on our side of the fence so we can play!"


----------



## Baymule

Meet Joy Chicken. Joy Chicken is a free range, free living hen who refuses to go back in the coop. She and Sentry do this dance around his Feed pan. She will dash in and snatch a bite if he walks away, sometimes he lays down to guard it from her. They are quite comical. She eats with Ringo too. She sleeps on the sheep’s hay bale and as quite the nice life. 

 Joy Chicken has made Sentry an egg sucking dog. She has designated his dog house as her nest box. I have watched him, he checks on his dog house to see if she has laid him an egg yet. If she is on the nest, he doesn’t go far away. 

​





Sometimes I get the egg before Sentry does, but not often. 

​


----------



## Bruce

I bet Sentry learns to recognize the Egg Song so he'll know exactly when his snack is ready.


----------



## Mini Horses

Baymule said:


> Joy Chicken has made Sentry an egg sucking dog. She has designated his dog house as her nest box. I have watched him, he checks on his dog house to see if she has laid him an egg yet. If she is on the nest, he doesn’t go far away.




Only fair if she wants to share his food!   Obviously it's meant for him -- delivered to his house!       Just never let him in the chicken coop...ooooops!

One a day isn't bad.  I penned 2 suspect egg eating hens a week ago.   Appears they were eating 6-8 a day!!    There's one more, she's in my barn but, destined for a cage until I know she's the one.   2 are questionable.  So, will pen each separate and see what happens...…….Hope it isn't the nice young, big one.   BUT -- only bothering one nest.  It may be she's eating her own.   Others not gone.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Bad chickens!


----------



## Baymule

Bruce said:


> I bet Sentry learns to recognize the Egg Song so he'll know exactly when his snack is ready.



He already has!


----------



## Bruce

Boy am I glad (knocking LOUDLY on wood) that I've not had any egg eating hens!


----------



## Beekissed

Bruce said:


> Boy am I glad (knocking LOUDLY on wood) that I've not had any egg eating hens!



I have a whole flock of egg eaters at my place.   Every single flock I've ever owned were nothing but egg eaters, every last one of them.


----------



## Bruce

Then how do you get any eggs??


----------



## Beekissed

Bruce said:


> Then how do you get any eggs??



They don't eat eggs all the time, only when one breaks in the nest due to thin shells that happen when any given time a bird is going into or out of a lying cycle.   They naturally will clean up eggs that get damaged, so I'm glad they are all egg eaters, as God intended them to be.  

Then, like a miracle, after shells firm up in a week or so, the egg eaters just stop eating the eggs.   If I had to start killing egg eaters, I'd never have another chicken survive the cleansing.  

I also have broody mamas that will consume eggs that are not fertilized or developing in her nest, which is also a great instinct to have.


----------



## Mike CHS

Ours clean up soft shelled eggs that break but they never bother normal eggs.  We have enough damaged eggs that they do get a lot of scrambled eggs.


----------



## Beekissed

Mike CHS said:


> Ours clean up soft shelled eggs that break but they never bother normal eggs.  We have enough damaged eggs that they do get a lot of scrambled eggs.



Yep....mine never bother normal eggs either.   If they did, I'd never get an egg on this place.  I have pretty high production on this place and rarely have damaged eggs for most of the year.


----------



## Bruce

Beekissed said:


> They don't eat eggs all the time, only when one breaks in the nest due to thin shells that happen when any given time a bird is going into or out of a lying cycle.


Ah, different that I thought. My girls don't even seem to bother those ... until I toss them into the run then it is every girl for herself.


----------



## MiniSilkys

I have a goat that eats eggs. I had been wondering why I had not been getting any. Then one day I went in to a hen on her nest so I started doing a little cobweb clearing to wait on her. One of the goats was hanging around in there eating hay as well. When the hen ran out with her cackling I turned around to get the egg only to see my goats grab it up. Then crunch. She ate the whole thing and didn't lose a drop. Weird goat.


----------



## YourRabbitGirl

Baymule said:


> We have two Great Pyrenees, Paris and Trip. Paris is 10 and Trip will be 5 in November. Now is a good time to introduce and train a new puppy. I have been wanting an Anatolian. I was on a Facebook Sheep and goat group when I saw a post for a very Anatolian looking puppy. I kept going back to that post, looking at that puppy. Finally I contacted the lady.
> 
> The puppy is 4 months old. His mom is Anatolian, his dad is Great Pyrenees and Akbash. He has been raised with Sheep and goats, horses, chickens and a pig.
> 
> We drove to Kaufman, only an hour away on Wednesday and got him.
> 
> The ride home. Look at that sweet face!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Introducing a wether.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I put the puppy in a pen for the night. Next morning, he was out, still in the Sheep lot, but not in his pen. I went to work, finding his escape holes and covering them up. Much of our pens are constructed out of cow panels, they have 6” holes and the puppy can squeeze through them. I got his pen secured. He is in the barn, with Sheep on 3 sides.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The reason for penning him up, he is a puppy. When a puppy plays with littermates and the play gets too rough, the other pup will cry out, Yelp or whine. This is the signal “It hurts! Stop”. The puppy then knows to stop playing. But if a puppy is playing with a lamb and bites it, the lamb runs in terror-silently or saying BAA BAA! Since the puppy doesn’t speak terrified lamb, and the lamb doesn’t speak roughed up littermate, it is game on! The puppy then learns to chase and bite the sheep or whatever animals it is with. It takes time to teach proper behavior.
> 
> So, what to name him? He was in the lamb pen, exhibiting proper behavior. Keeping a respectful distance, alert, watching his lambs. It came to me, Sentry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today we introduced Sentry to Trip and Carson. Carson was all about greeting a new friend!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trip was reserved, not antagonistic, which was a good thing. Sentry jumped up on Trip, Trip turned his head away. Sentry jumped on the other side, Trip turned his the other way. We stood outside the pasture, watching. What an affront on Trip’s dignity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally Trip had enough and bit Sentry. Not hard, but a dominant bite. Trip growled and bit Sentry up and down like we eat corn on the cob. Trip nose bumped him, poking Sentry hard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sentry submitted and rolled over.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trip chewed on Sentry’s throat, legs, belly and growled.


Anyone here has a good heart to give me a pup? my dog died and I need a replacement... I here in the Philippines and I can't find a breed just like that here..


----------



## Baymule

My dogs are neutered, no puppies here.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

MiniSilkys said:


> I have a goat that eats eggs. I had been wondering why I had not been getting any. Then one day I went in to a hen on her nest so I started doing a little cobweb clearing to wait on her. One of the goats was hanging around in there eating hay as well. When the hen ran out with her cackling I turned around to get the egg only to see my goats ghrab it up. Then crunch. She ate the whole thing and didn't lose a drop. Weird goat.


That's just weird and wrong lol the goat is a predator roll for you shells eggs roll lol okay i am done that the first i have ever heard of a goat being an egg theif... mine havent done that yet but now i 'll be watching them...


----------



## Mini Horses

@YourRabbitGirl, Sorry about your dog.   First, the shipping and quarantine costs to you would be huge.  Second, these dogs are rarely free....maybe if a problem within ownership or from a rescue.  Even the rescues often charge.    I wish you luck.  Maybe you can find a rescue.  HOWEVER, the dogs need good fencing and a job.   If you have no animals, I can assure you that they are not happy guarding a plant.

You should look into a "farm dog" type....collies, etc.


----------



## MiniSilkys

You should have heard me and I guess saw my face at the time. I couldn't believe it. Now it is a game for her. Who gets there first. I hear cackling and run to get it. Sometimes it's me but most of the time her right now. Except I have 1 Easter egger that goes from the coop, through electric fencing last the house out the electric fencing down a 20 ft hill to my hay shed, lays her green egg and then goes all the way back to the coop.


Jesusfreak101 said:


> That's just weird and wrong lol the goat is a predator roll for you shells eggs roll lol okay i am done that the first i have ever heard of a goat being an egg theif... mine havent done that yet but now i 'll be watching them...


----------



## Jesusfreak101

I would be tempted to figure out how to put some sort of electical fence where the eggs get laid at to prevent her.


----------



## Baymule

I’d video it and send it to America’s Funniest Home Videos.


----------



## Baymule

Sentry has hip dysplasia and has undergone Femoral Head Ostectomy or FHO, surgery. I started a new thread because I think it warrants it's own discussion. @Nifty once posted that we should title our threads appropriately, because search engines pick up the title or at most, first few words of a post. Anybody searching for FHO information might find Sentry's post and it might help some one else. You can find it here;






						Femoral Head Ostectomy and Hip Dysplasia in Sentry
					

Hip Dysplasia. Words and diagnosis that strike fear and grief in any dog owner. That's the words we got February 12, 2020. Our vet said he has never seen hips so bad in a dog so young and called him a train wreck.   We sure started out in a different place when we got Sentry. So full of...



					www.backyardherds.com


----------



## Bruce

OH, that is what I missed  He's so young! Do his parents have it as well?


----------



## Baymule

Bruce said:


> OH, that is what I missed  He's so young! Do his parents have it as well?


I do not know. I contacted the lady I got him from and didn't get much of a response beyond "Oh I am so sorry" I elected to let it go and do the best we can for Sentry. I refuse to engage in cyber war.


----------



## Bruce

Man, I would hope they would do a lot of testing and not breed those dogs anymore if there is even a slight sign of dysplasia in her breeders. I don't know if Sentry's issue could be a one off "never happens" and not genetic or if he just got the short end of the stick with bad structure from the start and all his siblings will end up with HD in a few years.

Of course she SHOULD refund your money, doesn't sound like she offered that up. Some people have low moral character.


----------



## MiniSilkys

Baymule said:


> I do not know. I contacted the lady I got him from and didn't get much of a response beyond "Oh I am so sorry" I elected to let it go and do the best we can for Sentry. I refuse to engage in cyber war.


I am sorry to hear about Sentrys surgery. I hope he heals well so he can get back to his sheep.


----------



## Baymule

We live and learn.


----------



## Beekissed

Bay, I was sure sorry to hear about Sentry's diagnosis....that's a tough pill to swallow, especially when one is already attached to a dog.   I have a feeling Blue has the same problem, as he came to us with a limp in that back end and seems pretty weak back there, but seems to do well when the hip isn't too stressed and, even when it is, recovers by the next day.   

We'll see how he does as he puts on wt and grows.  

I'm glad you are keeping Sentry, he seems like a GREAT dog.


----------



## Baymule

@Beekissed I sure hope Blue does not have HD. It is terrible words to hear from your vet. 

Yes, Sentry is a great dog, that makes it all the more awful for him. I just want him to have a good life.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Baymule said:


> @Beekissed I sure hope Blue does not have HD. It is terrible words to hear from your vet.
> 
> Yes, Sentry is a great dog, that makes it all the more awful for him. I just want him to have a good life.


How can he not have a good life Bay ? He has the most caring , loving and wonderful human mom and dad taking care of him and making the best decisions for his well being....he is one lucky boy   ...and he has quite a bunch of us wishing him a successful  recovery


----------



## Beekissed

Baymule said:


> @Beekissed I sure hope Blue does not have HD. It is terrible words to hear from your vet.
> 
> Yes, Sentry is a great dog, that makes it all the more awful for him. I just want him to have a good life.


Sounds like you've done all you can to get him out of pain and that's all anyone can do.   I'm betting he has a GREAT life, as all your animals do.   I have a feeling he'll be able to go on and be the working dog you planned for him to be all along....he seems to be very strong and agile.


----------



## Baymule

He must be feeling pretty good, he wants to run and play with Carson when I take him on potty walks. Nope. Can't do that!


----------



## rachels.haven

He probably already feels better than he's felt in a long time.


----------



## Baymule

Sentry is feeling better, he tries to run, but I keep him on a leash. We take lots of walks, he uses that leg most of the time. Monday he gets the staples out. Even in the house I keep him on a leash to keep him from running. 






@LMK17 did your dog’s hip stick out like this?


----------



## Bruce

I'm still trying to visualise how the femur is held in place without a solid connection to the pelvis. And that picture suggests it isn't. VERY confused. But it sounds like he's doing right well!


----------



## Baymule

I don't really get it either. But it is supposed to work. Shoulder blades float and are not bone on bone attached. They are held by ligaments, sinews and muscle. We will see how all this plays out.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

Yes, it’s all the ligaments.  I did a lot of research on vet surgery when I was sick.  This one was very interesting to me.  The ligaments tighten it up in time and he will run excellent...no pain since there is no joint!


This is down the road, but I’m starting to throw the idea of an LGD around to a Chris.  I know you all have them.  If I would get one, I’d rather have one that’s not too huge...definitely that can handle cold.  And..big point here...that gets along with other dog breeds.  Oh, also, a good ‘starter’ dog...meaning...I know how much work it is to train these guys.  So, is there one breed that’s slightly easier to train?

Back to Sentry...I’m glad he’s home...I’m glad he’s going to be feeling much better very soon!!


----------



## Bruce

I don't know about ease of training any of the LGD breeds compared to any other but Maremmas look like Great Pyrenees but are a fair bit smaller. Also, supposedly, a bit less likely to think anything they can see is theirs to guard and make great efforts to get there and do so.


----------



## YourRabbitGirl

Baymule said:


> I am really excited to have him. We had Paris years before we had sheep and Trip was a year old when we got sheep. While both have made good guardians, neither one have bonded to the sheep. Paris is location bound to her backyard. That is where she is happy and secure. Nothing I have done has been able to change that, so I leave her with the ability to always go back to her safe place. Trip is bonded to us and the grand daughters. He is especially protective of baby lambs. He wants to survey his kingdom from the middle of the driveway. It was quite a challenge to get both of them to accept the sheep and protect them. None of it was their fault, it was me putting the cart before the horse. Both of them have taught me much more than I have taught them.
> 
> I have wanted a puppy for some time, but never felt the time was right until now. Sentry will be right next to the ewes when they lamb. He won't be able to_ be_ in with them, but we will make supervised visits, spending time with them so he can learn what is acceptable behavior at an early age. I have a few cranky older ewes that won't let him get by with much, so I will have to watch them too, so that they don't hurt him. The lambs we have now go to slaughter in November, right after new lambs start hitting the ground. By that time, he should be too big to pop through the cow panels and I can give him more room and slowly increase his time in with the sheep.
> 
> I'll document his progress and bring y'all along with us!


That's a very nice breed, I haven't seen anyone here in the Philippines having that breed, I hope one they someone will ring those here and just breed, breed, breed.


----------



## LMK17

How's Sentry doing? 

And I'm sorry, Bay! I didn't see that you had tagged me until just now. That swelling from A couple weeks back does look weird. I assume you've had a vet take a look since the photo. What did they say? Sam didn't get that odd lump, although there was a lot of swelling overall! From the photo, it looks like maybe Sentry had his leg held toward his midline. I'm guessing maybe the angle he was holding it caused the hip to pop a bit at the top and give that bulge?


----------



## Baymule

He got his staples out on Day 12 after surgery, the vet was very pleased with his progress. Sentry might just have a lumpy hip. As it heals, it might go back in a little, but I don't think so. We'll see. This thread is for all of us to learn, so I will keep everyone posted. My concern is will it hold him up so we can have the other hip done. He is walking on it and trying to run, but I keep him on a leash. He is still in the small pen. I think after 30 or so days, I can move the half cow panel gate out to the end of the cow panel sides and give him more room. The main thing is a S.L.O.W. recovery to give it time to heal. 

Sentry is happy, wants to do more than I will let him. I have to take his food pan out to the pasture so Joy Chicken can stalk his food. Then he eats it all up. She still lays her egg in his dog house and he still eats it, they are buddies. LOL He spends evenings in the house, soundly sleeping. When he wakes up, he is ready to go back to the barn, but he sure enjoys his nap time.


----------



## YourRabbitGirl

Bruce said:


> Or Angel just wants to be the leader! All the power, all the glory


Here is mine, The Great Pyrenees. his name is Milo, Noble, independent, and highly intelligent and perhaps the most widely used LGD in America.


----------



## MiniSilkys

YourRabbitGirl said:


> Here is mine, The Great Pyrenees. his name is Milo, Noble, independent, and highly intelligent and perhaps the most widely used LGD in America.


I don't see anyone?


----------



## Baymule

Ok, here goes. We had quite a scare this week. On Monday evening, Sentry clearly didn't feel good, he was limping on both back legs and there was a big hard knot pushed out past the base of his tail. When I touched it, he licked my hand, telling me it hurt. From the looks of it, it looked like the other hip blew out. We had already discussed not having another surgery and putting him down. So we loved him, sniffled, and prepared ourselves for the worst. We took him to the vet Tuesday. What a Covid-19 experience that was!

 Curbside vet care. No one was allowed inside, the vet techs came out and took the pets inside. Care was performed, then the pet was brought back to the owner. Another lady brought the bill and took payment. Nuts. We expressed our concerns to the tech and she led Sentry away. The vet came out and said that his X-ray looked the same, it was not out of place. I asked about the bump on his hindquarter and the vet said he didn't know, but it wasn't bone. So we figured that maybe it was a muscular injury from him playing too hard with the other dogs. We heaved a sigh of relief that we didn't have to put him down. 

 That lump was sore and it hurt. I kept watching him, wondering what was wrong. Thursday morning I saw blood spots on the porch and his anus was bloody. Back to the vet we went. For the first time, I didn't have to lift him in the truck, he jumped in. He had an impacted anal gland and it had ruptured. We left him, they sedated him and cleaned him all up and soaked the area with antibiotic. We picked him up that afternoon. The vet said that normally, big dogs don't get an impacted anal gland, that is mostly a little dog problem. DH asked the vet why Sentry had an impacted anal gland, if it was a little dog problem. The vet shrugged and said, "You got a lemon?" We all laughed. Lemon he certainly is, a train wreck of a dog. The vet agreed with us that Sentry can't take another surgery, the operated leg dangles, the muscles have atrophied and he just doesn't have a good leg to stand on. Not if, but when, his other hip blows out or becomes too painful for him, we will say our tearful goodbyes and give him a peaceful escape. 

 So now he has a shaved butt, an obvious hole that is healing up, pain pills and antibiotics for a week. His fur is starting to look like a patchwork of shaved spots. He feels much better and is running and playing again. We let the sheep out in the yard and he laid in the soft clover under a pine tree, watching, on guard. His mind and heart is in it, his crippled leg, sore butt body slows him down, but it ain't stopping him.​


----------



## Bruce

Poor Sentry  

Did you happen to ask the vet why they didn't find the impacted gland the first time and how much of your payment for the first exam you were getting back?


----------



## Baymule

I planted corn today in the garden. Sentry got as close as he could on the outside of the garden, because it is fenced. He found shade under a peach tree, just to be close to me.


----------



## Baymule

Sentry has had a full recovery from both surgeries and is now using his operated on leg. He runs with barely a limp. He is training Sheba, our new Anatolian puppy to guarding sheep. They adore each other, she loves to bite his legs, he falls over and they play, tussle, growl and bark. Sentry is a member of the pack, running, playing, barking at "danger" and guarding his farm. He turned 1 year in May but shows the maturity and wisdom of a dog far beyond his one year of age. Once again, Sentry was meant to be ours, he has a good home and we have a great dog.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Baymule said:


> Sentry has had a full recovery from both surgeries


Both surgeries?  What did I miss....or forget?


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Second what frustrate said.


----------



## farmerjan

The impacted gland was a surgery?   Glad he is feeling better anyway.


----------



## Baymule

frustratedearthmother said:


> Both surgeries?  What did I miss....or forget?


You knew about the Femoral Head Ostectomy, the impacted anal gland ruptured and required a surgery, just a one day stay. It was just something else the poor dog had to deal with and overcome. 

There for a long while we really thought that he wasn't going to make it and that we would have to put him down. It's amazing how he has recovered and goes on with life. He still has hip dysplasia in the other hip, so may have to address that some day. He is totally smitten with Sheba, they are fast friends. The difference in them is striking, she is almost as big as he is.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Ohhhh, guess I missed the anal gland issue.  (kinda glad about that, lol)   Poor guy!  But, he takes a lickin' and keeps on tickin'!


----------



## Baymule

frustratedearthmother said:


> Ohhhh, guess I missed the anal gland issue.  (kinda glad about that, lol)   Poor guy!  But, he takes a lickin' and keeps on tickin'!


Maybe I should have named him Timex.


----------



## Baymule

We had our grand daughters for the past week. One morning it was raining, i realized that my corn, drying on the stalk for cornmeal, was getting wet, so i ran out and picked all of it. I sat on the porch, stripping the husks back and tying them in bunches. The 3 year old came out on the porch to play. Sentry was hanging out on the porch, enjoying chewing on a bone. 

Here came the 3 year old and she grabbed Sentry's bone. He didn't want to give it up and bit down on it. Now this is a food aggressive dog with the other dogs and he will run Carson off his food. We have to monitor them at meal times. So I was watching, coiled like a watch spring, ready to come down on him with all the fury of a protective Mamaw. She continued to pull and tug on the bone, finally wrenching it out of his mouth. He wrinkled up his face, ears up, like he was saying, "That's MY bone!" Not a growl, not a snap of teeth, no aggression whatsoever. Then she started running back and forth the length of the porch with his bone. He followed, with that wrinkled face that is so darn cute, making no effort to reclaim his bone. She finally offered his bone back and he gently took it from her fingers. I was proud of him.


----------



## Baymule

Today @Devonviolet and her husband came by and visited for a couple of hours. Her husband gave me a big hug when he got out of the truck and Sentry growled in a  threatening way. I called him down, but all Sentry knew was a stranger grabbed me and he did NOT like DV's husband. Later, my husband let the dogs in to feed them and Sentry would go up to DV, lick her hand and wag his tail. but if her husband moved, Sentry came to me, placing himself between me and "danger". We laughed about it, but I can clearly see that I have to introduce Sentry to people, especially men, before anybody touches me. He adores children, likes women, is suspicious of men. I have work to do.


----------



## Devonviolet

Yes, DH and I really enjoyed our visit yesterday. However, it was a different visit, of sorts, due to a new dog in the mix. Trip, Carson and I got on well (as usual), but it took some encouragement to get Sentry to come and lick my hand.    I had to move slow and gentle though.


----------



## farmerjan

@Devonviolet Glad that you are still doing okay and things are hopefully "uneventful" with all the virus stuff.  Hope that your garden is doing good.  Did you ever get the hydroponic garden up and going?


----------



## Devonviolet

Hi Jan,

We are working hard to get seeds and started seedlings in the ground before my hand surgery on the 30th of this month.  I have lots of Herb, flower and vegetable seedling that I started between March and now.  Today we will be putting up a cool trellis system (that I found directions for online) today, so I can get pole beans and cucumbers to climb up. Then we will be putting up cattle panels in for the tomatoes, which are all 12-18” high, and lots of crook neck squash and zucchini on. So, we have our work cut out for us. 

No, we never did do the hydroponics. It turns out with our 100+ degree summer weather, the water in the hydroponics system is too hot to support any fish. I am allergic to Tilapia, and any fish that I can eat won’t tolerate the high temps. So, it wouldn’t really work for us here in North Texas. 

Okay. . .  Gotta get outside and get to work!


----------



## farmerjan

Sorry about the hydroponics not being workable.... yeah, you get pretty hot down there for EXTENDED periods of time.  We have had 15 days of over 90 in this area, and that is hot for us for such an extended period.... can't imagine it for   months... 
Sounds like you will be busy in the next 2 weeks. 
My ankle replacement went really good, was in the boot an extended month due to the virus bs.... but rehab is going pretty good.  PT guys are very pleased with progress and the dr said I don't need to come back for 3 months now.   BUT the knees are really bad and I gave in to try the cortisone shots since they are going to have to be replaced anyway.  Sadly, it seems I am one of a minute populance that actually has a negative response... no relief and now have night time aching that is bad enough to wake me up  Can't get a break.  I was hoping for some easing of the pain so I could function better for the rest of this year and do them in January.  Or even another year.... NOPE.... have an appt with a dr closer, as Drs at Duke will not do both at one time and it is going to be a one shot deal for me.  The guys at PT also said I would do better to get them both done as the rehab would be "even" instead of the problems I am having now with the ankle doing well but the pain of walking and exercises on the knees is not helping...
Also just found out about a dr in MD that does both at the same time, and there is a new robotic procedure that cuts the time you are under anesthetic which is the biggest concern for most doing both..... in fact  one of the PT guys'  mother is having BOTH  hers done in Sept..... so I am avidly awaiting the results.   I will go most anywhere if it seems like the best place for me.  Sure wish my ankle dr would do knees..... 
The best of luck getting everything done before the surgery and prayers for a successful outcome.


----------



## Devonviolet

farmerjan said:


> Sorry about the hydroponics not being workable.... yeah, you get pretty hot down there for EXTENDED periods of time.  We have had 15 days of over 90 in this area, and that is hot for us for such an extended period.... can't imagine it for   months...
> Sounds like you will be busy in the next 2 weeks.
> My ankle replacement went really good, was in the boot an extended month due to the virus bs.... but rehab is going pretty good.  PT guys are very pleased with progress and the dr said I don't need to come back for 3 months now.   BUT the knees are really bad and I gave in to try the cortisone shots since they are going to have to be replaced anyway.  Sadly, it seems I am one of a minute populance that actually has a negative response... no relief and now have night time aching that is bad enough to wake me up  Can't get a break.  I was hoping for some easing of the pain so I could function better for the rest of this year and do them in January.  Or even another year.... NOPE.... have an appt with a dr closer, as Drs at Duke will not do both at one time and it is going to be a one shot deal for me.  The guys at PT also said I would do better to get them both done as the rehab would be "even" instead of the problems I am having now with the ankle doing well but the pain of walking and exercises on the knees is not helping...
> Also just found out about a dr in MD that does both at the same time, and there is a new robotic procedure that cuts the time you are under anesthetic which is the biggest concern for most doing both..... in fact  one of the PT guys'  mother is having BOTH  hers done in Sept..... so I am avidly awaiting the results.   I will go most anywhere if it seems like the best place for me.  Sure wish my ankle dr would do knees.....
> The best of luck getting everything done before the surgery and prayers for a successful outcome.


WOW! I’m so sorry to hear about your knees!!!  I had my left knee done in 2005, after 35 years of aggravation from an injury climbing on rocks at Laguna Beach. It has served me well, until now. A couple weeks ago we got two round bales that weren’t really round - more like cone shape (bigger on one side than the other). They were last year’s bales and resting on the flat side. When we tried to roll them off the trailer, they didn’t want to roll.  We had a heck of a time moving them, but with DH getting behind, using a long board (As a lever) and wedging a log under it (to keep the bales from rolling backwards), I was finally able to pull the bale 6 or 8’’ at a time.  The problem is, I think I did something to my knee, because I’m having a lot of pain when I walk, since we did that. I guess, if it still hurts, once my hand is healed up, I will have to go in and have my knee evaluated.


----------



## Bruce

Glad to hear from you Devon! Sorry about the knee. I suppose even mechanical knees wear out? Maybe it is just a tweak and will get better.



Baymule said:


> We laughed about it, but I can clearly see that I have to introduce Sentry to people, especially men, before anybody touches me.


Um, isn't that what should be done with any dog but ESPECIALLY a working LGD??


----------



## Baymule

Bruce said:


> Glad to hear from you Devon! Sorry about the knee. I suppose even mechanical knees wear out? Maybe it is just a tweak and will get better.
> 
> 
> Um, isn't that what should be done with any dog but ESPECIALLY a working LGD??


My other dogs are laid back, if I am friendly to someone, that's good enough for them. The dogs greet people, then go pee on their tires. Sentry has been standoffish and suspicious, but not growling. He did not like our son when he got out of his truck wearing a black cowboy hat. The hat threw him off.


----------



## Devonviolet

Bruce said:


> Glad to hear from you Devon! Sorry about the knee. I suppose even mechanical knees wear out? Maybe it is just a tweak and will get better.


Thanks Bruce. It’s good to be back. Although I still don’t really have a lot of time to be posting much.

I’m hoping my knee gets better soon!  Actually, today it wasn’t quite as bad, so I am a bit more hopeful that I won’t need to see a doctor about it.

Today, I was supposed to get out in the garden early, but found a problem with an bill pay that needed fixing online. After I got that fixed, I realized I needed to call the eye doctor, because my right eye (Which I injured on July 6th, and for which I ended up in the ER) was still tearing up and burning slightly. So, I called his office, and prince that he is, he let me go in, in spite a full schedule. It turned out the infection is gone, but I still have inflammation, and need steroid drops. So, that meant a trip to Walmart, where I had to wait for the prescription, which took a while.  By the time I got home it was after noon, which meant it was too late for me to get out in the garden, because it was already really hot out.

Well, not really, I got the hose out and watered the things I have already planted and then I spread used straw, over my ginger and garlic bed. The straw came from under the 3 Pekin ducklings (which were in the barn) - they are now big enough, that we have moved them out with the others.  After I spread the straw, I watered all my seedlings, which I have moved out onto the lawn (from the covered front porch). I wanted them to get used to the sun before I plant them in the garden. But they dry out a lot quicker in the sun.

Since two of my tables are empty, I decided to spray down the porch, to clean it up. That turned out to be a bigger project than I expected, but now it looks so nice and fresh and clean!!! When I was done with that, I got some soapy water and a scrub brush and cleaned up our plastic lawn chairs. They were pretty messy from being outside for the past several years. Now they (almost) sparkle like new. 

We also watered the five elderberry bushes, which are still in half - 30 gallon barrels. In this heat, they have been drying out quickly, in spite grass clippings, put there by DH. So, we got the straw bale out and stuffed straw all around the plants, as much as the barrel would hold. Then I watered the straw, to keep everything nice and wet. Hopefully we won’t have to water every-other-day now.

After the sun got low enough, that the front yard (where the garden is) had shade, we got out there with the rototiller, and tilled more of a new area that we are adding. We plan to turn that into a lasagna garden for vegetables and flowers. There were crab and Bermuda grasses in there, and we don’t want it creeping up between our veggies, so we tilled and raked up the clumps of Bermuda and crab grass. That FILLED our garden wagon.

Then we went out and did chores. When we were finished with that, I started clipping fur mats off of Deo. Every Summer, he sheds, big time, and gets huge mats which need clipping. Violet has beautiful fur, that only gets small mats, which come out easily. She really is a beautiful dog!  Well, Deo is a beautiful dog too. He just needs a lot more grooming than Violet does.   

Tomorrow morning we plan to get up early, and get back at it, so we can get a lot done before it gets too hot to work - around 11:00 or 12:00. So I had better bet myself off to bed, and get some sleep.


----------



## Bruce

Devonviolet said:


> (Which I injured on July 6th, and for which I ended up in the ER)


 That couldn't have been fun, I hope it heals quickly and fully.

It does sound like you are keeping REAL busy!


----------



## Devonviolet

Bruce said:


> That couldn't have been fun, I hope it heals quickly and fully.
> 
> It does sound like you are keeping REAL busy!


Thanks Bruce. No, it wasn’t fun! However, the eye drops are helping and the pain is gone. The sty, which has been there since last February is going away too. So, that is a real plus!

Also good news about my left knee. The pain is a LOT less, so I won’t have to go to the doctor about it.


----------



## Baymule

Our son came for an overnight visit last week. He was sitting in the recliner sofa, feet up, boots off, and Sentry cautiously approached and sniffed DS's feet. It was a big moment.   Sentry licked a toe, sniffed again, then backed off to sit by me, on guard. 

Next day, DS and I were sitting on the truck tailgate and he scooted over next to me and hugged me. Sentry immediately rose up and barked. I told him it was ok and he quieted down, but kept that stare on DS. I've had dogs that were devoted to me, but none that intensely guarded me like Sentry does. 

When Sentry is in the house, he is where ever I am. In the kitchen, I step over him. If I am sitting in the recliner, he is under the footrest and I have to carefully lower the footrest before I can get up. If I am moving around, he positions himself where he can watch me. Outside, he is at my side. Once he satisfies himself that I am safe, he will go play with the other dogs, watch the sheep or go under the porch to cool off. If I am in the garden, he picks a shady spot outside the fence where he can be near to me.


----------



## Bruce

Sounds like he is more interested in being BMGD.


----------



## Baymule

BMGD?


----------



## thistlebloom

BayMule Guard Dog!


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Lol come on bay its obvious you belong to him how dare another male think he can touch you. Lol expecially one he doesn't approve of lol.


----------



## Bruce

@thistlebloom wins!


----------



## thistlebloom

Bruce said:


> @thistlebloom wins!



Oooo! What do I get??


----------



## Bruce

Um, some Fortex beans from your garden if they grow well? Sadly mine aren't doing as well this year as they have in the past.


----------



## thistlebloom

That works! They're blooming now...

🤣 at my prize,  at your beans lack of abundance.


----------



## Baymule

I sat down yesterday and immediately Carson and Sentry came to me for hugs.


----------



## Mike CHS

I love it when pictures make me smile.


----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> I sat down yesterday and immediately Carson and Sentry came to me for hugs.


And then you couldn't get up to do anything because we can't deny our pets their lovin' time!


----------



## goatgurl

what a beautiful boy baymule.  i think by the look in sentrys eyes as he's leaning on you that he doesn't just want puppy love, he is laying claim to you.  that look says my mom, back off.  he's going to make you a great dog.


----------



## Baymule

Sentry has made a great guardian. He is training Sheba, a female Anatolian puppy, she is 9 months old now. No more problems with his hips, he runs and plays like the rest of the dogs. Sheba wools him around, grabbing his legs and he just collapses on the ground. She bites his tail, gnaws on his neck and he adores her. 

Sentry loves to “work” and guard his sheep. We had the Sheep in the yard yesterday.


----------



## Beekissed

I just love his white paws!  And I'm so very glad to hear he's doing well since his surgery, Bay....too good of a dog.  

Sheep are looking fat and sassy!


----------



## Baymule

He is with the sheep, but he is pointed towards me. That dog loves me-and I love him right back.


----------



## Beekissed

Baymule said:


> He is with the sheep, but he is pointed towards me. That dog loves me-and I love him right back.



My dogs are like that too....with the livestock, but always pointed towards me.   If I should ever get another pup, I'm hoping I can change that, so the livestock are the primary focus in their lives...I think it would be easier to keep them in the fields that way.


----------



## Baymule

Sentry was all about the sheep until his surgery. Then he went in a crate in the house, I took him out to potty with a sling under his belly. Took him for walks, so many minutes per walk, so many times a day, gradually increasing it. That was for 3 weeks, then a small pen at the barn, but by that time, he had transferred his loyalty to me. I still had to walk him multiple times a day for several more weeks. It was some intensive therapy for a couple of months. He is VERY protective of me. I'm trying to teach him to be more friendly, I sure don't need him to bite anybody. 

Those white feet are pretty, I love them too!


----------



## Baymule

Sentry loves to play with Sheba, his best buddy. She is 11 months old and much bigger than he is. He adores her.


----------



## thistlebloom

Those are great pictures! Two buddies having a good wrestle.


----------



## farmerjan

You might be glad that he is that protective if this country goes to he// in a handbasket.....


----------



## Baymule

A lot has happened since my last post. BJ passed away September 20, 2021. I sold the Lindale farm, moved to a house in Trinity county that belonged to my son, in February 2022. Found another farm, 25 acres, also in Trinity county and closed on it July 15, 2022. I spent a couple of months rehabbing the double wide and getting fence up for the sheep and dogs. Moved in August 27, 2022. Through these tumultuous times, Sentry stayed the course, guarding his sheep and being the good dog he is. 

Sentry and Sheba are a team. They work together, guarding, barking to warn away predators and playing with each other. They are loving the big field they share with the sheep. 





There is lots of grass, the sheep are living it up. Sentry and Sheba cris-cross the field, run the outer parameter, making it safe for the sheep. They are living the good life. 





There is a pond in their field, that concerned Sentry to start with, having never had his feet in more than a puddle. He soon learned to walk into the water for a drink. The pond is low, due to heat and drought this summer. Sentry patrols the pond as part of his morning guard duties. 





I’m sitting in a recliner, looking out the window, 5days out from knee replacement surgery. Sentry and Sheba are working the field, doing what they do. Coyotes are pretty bad here, but the sheep are safe, dogs bark their warnings. I can’t go outside and do anything yet, I have to heal up. In the meantime, friend Chris is taking care of sheep and dogs and Sentry is on the job. 

I sure could use a Sentry hug about now, but I have to be careful of my knee. All things in due time. When I’m better, Sentry will be waiting.


----------



## Mini Horses

That grass couldn't have happened at a better time!


----------



## SageHill

So great to see. Sentry and Sheba are worth their weight in gold


----------

